# 3 pigeons and 1 white dove



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,
I still have not found a home for 3 of the pigeons I need to find homes for. One is my pet feral that has "turned" on his mate suddenly. The other is a roller pigeon that came in to the wildlife rescue where I volunteer and doesn't have a band. The third is a feral that came in to the rescue that just isn't "right". I have another example of this ferals wackiness, I had him out to stretch and he flew around and landed on the back of my cat. He is a very entertaining bird and I think would make a good pet for someone. 
We also got a white dove at the rescue that we need to find a home for. We can not release this bird in the wild since it is obviously domestic so if anyone has room please contact me at [email protected]. I am located in Sacramento CA area and will drive within reason to give these guys a home. I currently don't know how to ship birds and do not have the funds to do so.
Thank you,
Jen


----------

